# Where do you store your puzzles and puzzle maintenance stuff?



## maderito (Mar 18, 2012)

Can you share what you use (if anything) for storing puzzles and related stuff used for puzzle maintenance. Right now, I'm using random desk drawers and my computing desktop.


----------



## unirox13 (Mar 18, 2012)

Ive got a nice plexiglass shelf that I made to store all of my puzzles on. Right now it holds about 30 of them. I'm in need of a new shelf or an addition to this one though. My collection has grown to about 38 at the moment with more on the way. The ones that don't fit onto the plexiglass shelf I have displayed on a small wooden shelf beside it.

I use my desk drawer for tools and Traxxas. I have 3 small red plastic, lock together containers that I use for parts. One has stickers, one screws, springs and cores, and the last has misc. leftover parts.


----------



## applemobile (Mar 18, 2012)

Stacked up in a pile on my front room floor. All tools and lube are dotted around the house in various draws. I also keep a cube by the toilet. True story.


----------



## maderito (Mar 18, 2012)

applemobile said:


> I also keep a cube by the toilet. True story.


We could put up pole on that one - surely a majority of the truly dedicated


----------



## hyunchoi98 (Mar 18, 2012)

most of my puzzles + CRC lube is kept in a cardboard box in the dining room, some of them are on the desk i'm typing on right now.


----------



## insane569 (Mar 18, 2012)

All are almost always on my desk scattered around. Or at the moment 3 of my 3x3s are in my locker at school. But mostly on my desk.


----------



## iEnjoyCubing (Mar 18, 2012)

I have two different drawers for puzzles/lube/etc, and I also keep a few that I use everyday on my desk. One drawer has puzzles I more frequently use, and the other has broken/bad puzzles.


----------



## emolover (Mar 18, 2012)

Most of them I keep in a plastic box along with my stickers, I also have some scattered around the house, I always have a few in my bag, and I keep my lube, moding knife, sandpaper and miliput on a shelf that is 6 inches above and 2 feet away from me.


----------



## BrainOfSweden (Mar 18, 2012)

All my puzzles are standing on my table, except my broken Rubiks that has a special place on a shelf. Lube and screwdrivers are in a locker together with vacuum cleaner, other tools, medicines and stuff like that. Spare parts and stickers are in the awesome DC Comics box that my Batman Converse shoes came in


----------



## Specs112 (Mar 18, 2012)

I have no organization whatsoever. It's just scattered around my room at random. However, I seem to be able to find anything except for my timer.


----------



## MostEd (Mar 18, 2012)

i have a drawer for cubes stickers, sandpaper, and i keep several for show on my shelf


----------



## Eleredo (Mar 18, 2012)

Just on my desk. I only have 16 puzzles so that's okay. I just have enough space now though so if I buy anymore cubes I'll have to find another place for them. As for tools; screwdriver under my keyboard and a can of silicon spray on my desk as well.


----------



## Sarahjdes (Mar 18, 2012)

They're all on my headboard, which is like a shelf. 

But I keep my screwdriver, stickers and lube in a box in a closet.


----------



## yoyokidify (Mar 18, 2012)

I don't have many puzzles, so I keep em in a small drawer which should have been used for fine china because it is padded, but I use it because it is close to our living room computer.


----------



## balloon6610 (Mar 19, 2012)

I only have just one 3x3 rubik's cube so i place take it with me everywhere  For CRC and screwdriver i place it near my computer with my cube so i can solve it anytime when i use a computer


----------



## thackernerd (Mar 19, 2012)

On a shelf that I have in my room.


----------



## Jaycee (Mar 19, 2012)

I keep all my cubes on the desk for the computer which is mine 90% of the time. That's all my puzzles (will be a total of 9 when my package from the Cubicle arrives) and my blindfold.


----------



## ThomasJE (Mar 19, 2012)

My mains are in a corner on the settee by where I put my laptop when I use it; my old Rubik's storebought and my broken Meffert's pyraminx on my desk, and the old toothbrush I use to clean my Zhanchi is usually kept in my pen drawer.


----------



## Ickenicke (Mar 19, 2012)

I am having my cubes everywhere


----------



## Bapao (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a pretty simple cardboard box labled "quebz"(xoxxia fan) that I have all my cube-related stuff in (other than the puzzles themselves). Different types of lube, screws, springs, washers, stickers and even alg sheets in case I ever leave cubing and decide to return. It's a box full of organized chaos and a small shrine as such. Cubing has been a big chunk of my life over the past year and a half and the box will always have sentimental value to me no matter where life takes me.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Mar 19, 2012)

I have all my puzzles in a little, coverless, plastic box(I have only 17, so they fit nicely). For my supplies(and my 6x6 parts), I have another box(one of those Yu-Gi-Oh boxes that you'd typically hold all your commons in).


----------



## d4m4s74 (Mar 19, 2012)

I have a section of my closet reserved for puzzles and related things, and usually my main 3x3x3 and the cubes I'm concentrating on that moment are on the computer desk in the living room


----------



## cubeone (Mar 19, 2012)

All of my cubing stuff is on my desk or with me. Except for maybe some jigaloo


----------



## Andreaillest (Mar 20, 2012)

I've been cubing for so long, I just scatter them across my room. My main cubes are usually just scattered on my table and what not. The others are kept in a shoe box, unattained. I've never been a high maintenance person anyway.


----------



## mazter2010 (Apr 22, 2012)

My computer desk has a few shelves integrated into it, to the right of me.
The bottom shelf is entirely dedicated to all things puzzle related, and everything is neatly propped up on display. Also, the shelf has two red cold cathode (neon type) lamps, which makes it look awesome!


----------



## tx789 (Apr 22, 2012)

My box my netbook (for school) came in but it is too small just, I olny have about 20 (not much).


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 22, 2012)

ThomasJE said:


> My mains are in a corner on the settee by where I put my laptop when I use it; my old Rubik's storebought and my broken Meffert's pyraminx on my desk, and the old toothbrush I use to clean my Zhanchi is usually kept in my pen drawer.



Now, I have everything in a cardboard box, and I also have some sandpaper and some screwdrivers in there.


----------



## SweetSolver (Apr 22, 2012)

I keep them in my second drawer in my desk, but occasionally they're just sitting on the desk top


----------



## Iggy (Apr 22, 2012)

I display them on a small table that's currently overflowing of cubes. I store my Lubix, spare parts, etc. in a draw under the table.


----------



## Pete the Geek (Apr 22, 2012)

I store my puzzles, stickers and tools in a transparent plastic drawer unit from Wal-Mart. I like it because the big drawers are deep enough to store even the biggest puzzles (I have a Teraminx and a couple of Tuttminx). I put a towel in the bottom of the drawers so the puzzles won't slide and hit each other. Of course, I have a selection of puzzles on the corner of my desk (I see 8 there now).


----------



## Yuxuibbs (Apr 22, 2012)

I made a box for yugioh cards and I just put spare parts and some other cube stuff in there.


----------



## MWilson (Apr 22, 2012)

I've applied the ultimate closet mod to every puzzle I don't use daily.


----------



## ThomasJE (Apr 22, 2012)

Dominate said:


> I've applied the ultimate closet mod to every puzzle I don't use daily.



Can we expect a mod tutorial soon?


----------



## MWilson (Apr 22, 2012)




----------

